# Ghosty's Avatar



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Alright, I've been a member for a while, and always notice my fellow Outbackers' avatars, and most of them are recognizable ... but Ghosty







, what is that? Space aliens? Gumby? Your kids on stage at a school play?

Let's get some guesses in here before he logs on next time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Geez s'more...

Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?









Just kidding, they are a herd of Felix the Cats on acid


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I think you may have gotten it. Definitely a bunch of cats.

Think he likes cats?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid








[/quote]

Yes a bunch of cute kittens but which ones are on acid? Or is it you guys???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid








[/quote]

Yes a bunch of cute kittens but which ones are on acid? Or is it you guys???








[/quote]










Well, what is it














That is a tough one?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Geez s'more...
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid







[/quote]
Yes a bunch of cute kittens but which ones are on acid? Or is it you guys???







[/quote]
...and we should incriminate ourselves by answering that, exactly why?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it's the ghosts of his cats 9 lives???? will be interesting to see what he tells us , or will he keep us in suspense?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I would love to see them dancing.









Doxie Love the new avatar


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> I would love to see them dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has words but it's obviousely too small to see.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I would love to see them dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has words but it's obviousely too small to see.








[/quote]
....and the words say ????????


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


You should try uploading it to photobucket first then linking it
from there... then we can all enjoy the little buggers.









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I would love to see them dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has words but it's obviousely too small to see.








[/quote]
....and the words say ????????
[/quote]
you don't have to be crazy to be my friend, but it helps


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid








[/quote]

Yes a bunch of cute kittens but which ones are on acid? Or is it you guys???








[/quote]










Well, what is it














That is a tough one?
[/quote]
Actually, that's a picture from the last PNW Outbackers rally, after the first round of Kool-Aid!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


I guess he's keeping us in suspense. All I can decipher from his response is that they're "little guys."

Little guys from where? Is that a black/white avatar picture? Maybe they're Leprechauns (on acid)?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

s said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


I guess he's keeping us in suspense. All I can decipher from his response is that they're "little guys."

Little guys from where? Is that a black/white avatar picture? Maybe they're Leprechauns (on acid)?
[/quote]







maybe... . . .


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I guess he's keeping us in suspense. All I can decipher from his response is that they're "little guys."
> 
> Little guys from where? Is that a black/white avatar picture? Maybe they're Leprechauns (on acid)?










maybe... . . .








[/quote]
...or, maybe they're shadow (finger) puppets (on acid)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Geez s'more...
> 
> Everyone knows those are schneevils, where have you been?
> 
> ...










& that is exactly what it looks like ......... a herd of Felix the Cats on acid








[/quote]

Yes a bunch of cute kittens but which ones are on acid? Or is it you guys???








[/quote]
Oh great...now I'm getting paranoid


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Oh great...now I'm getting paranoid


That the first sign of Outbackers.com overload...better get two beers and post 10 more times. That should fix it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.
[/quote]
Yeah Ghosty...

I wanna see them jumping around like banshees!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.
[/quote]
Yeah Ghosty...

I wanna see them jumping around like banshees!
[/quote]

X2


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.
[/quote]
Yeah Ghosty...

I wanna see them jumping around like banshees!
[/quote]

You got it Dawn!!

The're banshees! (on acid)









Dan


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

skippershe said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.
[/quote]
Yeah Ghosty...

I wanna see them jumping around like banshees!
[/quote]

I thought that banshees had 4 wheels, drink gas, and go fast! I don't think those "little guys" have wheels.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


Only Gif's can be animated and your is a JPG so it must have gotten changed to a JPG some how. Get the original and make sure you save it as a GIF.
[/quote]
Yeah Ghosty...

I wanna see them jumping around like banshees!
[/quote]

You got it Dawn!!

The're banshees! (on acid)









Dan








[/quote]
There you go!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> The're banshees! (on acid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!!! I FINALLY know what a Banshee is!!

Thanks, Outbackers.com!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> The're banshees! (on acid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!!! I FINALLY know what a Banshee is!!

Thanks, Outbackers.com!!!
[/quote]

See how great it is here...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The're banshees! (on acid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!!! I FINALLY know what a Banshee is!!

Thanks, Outbackers.com!!!
[/quote]

See how great it is here...








[/quote]

Such a wealth of information ..............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The're banshees! (on acid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!!! I FINALLY know what a Banshee is!!

Thanks, Outbackers.com!!!
[/quote]

See how great it is here...








[/quote]
Simply doesn't get any better!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And educational!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

And what an education.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Where else can you find this kind of entertainment?

Outbackers.com... Gotta love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Where else can you find this kind of entertainment?
> 
> Outbackers.com... Gotta love it!
> 
> ...


Yep.... Gotta Love it














& I do


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here, here, sister!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*GROUP HUG!!!!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *GROUP HUG!!!!!!*


Just one more to add to the list, Wolfie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *GROUP HUG!!!!!!*


Just one more to add to the list, Wolfie!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So what does the avatar mean Ghosty ?? 3 pages of posts and no answer!?!?

PS: This thread should be renamed "increase your post count and waste bandwidth here".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> So what does the avatar mean Ghosty ?? 3 pages of posts and no answer!?!?
> 
> PS: This thread should be renamed "increase your post count and waste bandwidth here".


Jim, he already told us...he's not gonna tell us


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, 40 replies (make that 41 now) on such a simple topic!

I personally know Ghosty feeds his cats catnip spiked with a little Shiner Bock.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> So what does the avatar mean Ghosty ?? 3 pages of posts and no answer!?!?
> 
> PS: This thread should be renamed "increase your post count and waste bandwidth here".










...


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

California Jim said:


> So what does the avatar mean Ghosty ?? 3 pages of posts and no answer!?!?


Thanks Jim, I started this thread and am fraught with anticipation, still waiting for an official response.

Maybe they are something naughty,







and he doesn't want to own up to it.
Or maybe Ghosty doesn't know what they are either!









Alright ... lets plea bargain. What do you want Ghosty, in exchange for avatar identification theft?
How about we drop all charges as a cereal killer, 40 hours of (Outbacker) community service, and 2 dozen cinnamon parole. And don't forget, we need you to squeeze the juice out of the lemon law.

You may approach the bench.

CIA Doug

(some of the names have been changed to protect ........... me)


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

See if this helps.

A Banshee!!!!!!

KB


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> See if this helps.
> A Banshee!!!!!!
> KB


I haven't met Ghosty yet....I don't know if "he helps". But yes...now I know for certain what a Banshee is. Thanks!


> Alright ... lets plea bargain. What do you want Ghosty, in exchange for avatar identification theft?
> How about we drop all charges as a cereal killer, 40 hours of (Outbacker) community service, and 2 dozen cinnamon parole. And don't forget, we need you to squeeze the juice out of the lemon law.
> 
> You may approach the bench.
> ...


Very clever!














But I'm not so sure you want to put the _entire_ offer on the picnic table so soon! He's a slippery one, that Ghosty is! And a lawyer, too....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> A Banshee!!!!!!
> 
> KB


Man! I was not ready for that, this early in the morning!

WHOA!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> A Banshee!!!!!!
> 
> KB


Oh, my...

Don't...

look...

directly .................

into the .....................

screen!









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Here you go Ghosty ............. *











> Just kidding, they are *a herd of Felix the Cats on acid *


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> *Here you go Ghosty ............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it...kind of soothing to the eye


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it's great


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> A Banshee!!!!!!
> 
> KB


Oh, my...

Don't...

look...

directly .................

into the .....................

screen!








[/quote]

AHHHHHH to late...I looked!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> *Here you go Ghosty ............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww..... they are _so_ cute! 
I love it!!!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> *Here you go Ghosty ............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww..... they are _so_ cute! 
I love it!!!

MaeJae








[/quote]








me too


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

OK then, how bout this... Doug- before you replced your avitar with Captain Jack Sparrow, what exactly was the last avitar- the little head with legs? I remember something like that as a kid, but cant recall exactly...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> *Here you go Ghosty ............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww..... they are _so_ cute! 
I love it!!!

MaeJae








[/quote]








me too








[/quote]
Too COOL!
It looks like my AVATAR is dancing with Ghosty's AVATAR!

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

56 posts about a avatar







too funny but it is cool


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

58 now


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

59 and still counting.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'll top it off at #60 ... for now!
I just love those li'l critters! 
I can't stop looking at them. They're too cute.








I hope they don't have some sort of subliminal purpose!









MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

They don't dance for me!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> *Here you go Ghosty ............. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Nonny How are you?

What do you mean?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool dancing ghosts









Nonny - Welcome back, how have you been?

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello, dear friends! I've been well, just busy with getting settled into my house and frustrated with my lousy dial-up. Tami, the avatar dances today! Cute! Guess my computer was crabby yesterday. Thor, have you reserved yet for the MI Rally? We will be so disappointed if you can't attend! Tami, have you thought about joining us? Anyone else out there interested in joining in on the MI fun? There are still lots reserved for 3 more days! Thanks for the welcome back! I've missed everyone. I feel so uninformed!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

nonny said:


> Hello, dear friends! I've been well, just busy with getting settled into my house and frustrated with my lousy dial-up.


Nonny, if you're like me and live in an area where cable/DSL isn't an option, you might want to check out this. I've been using Wildblue for about a year now, and it's muucccchhh faster than my old dial-up modem. Haven't had any problems with losing connections with bad weather either.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> The real funny part is that its an animated Avatar so those little guys are all suppose to be jumping around on screen like banshees but for some reason when I uploaded my avatar it doesn't dance around -- which is actually the best part of the avatar...


They are now!









Tami


----------

